# Just picked up my new GTO...$19,164 out the door!!!



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

I still can't believe I got this killer deal...picked her up Saturday in SC. Phantom Black/Anthracite M6...I love this car!

Here's a rough breakdown:

29000 invoice
5500 gmac rebate
500 military discount
1500 dealer certificates
4000 gmcard pts.

Total rebates = $11,500

NC Tax 4.5%
99 admin fee
50 Title

Out the door  $19,164  

Glad to officially join the ranks of GTO owners. :cheers


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

You should of did a 24 month lease. The residual value is higher than what you paid. I guess then they would of paid you to drive the Gto for 24 months. America what a Country!


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Snafu said:


> I still can't believe I got this killer deal...picked her up Saturday in SC. Phantom Black/Anthracite M6...I love this car!
> 
> Here's a rough breakdown:
> 
> ...




Great deal! Did you post this to make us that paid 10K more feel bad?


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey man great deal i'm sitting hearwaiting for the dealer to call me back to work the numbers any advise would be great he gave me a price without talking of 26899 i'm not in the milatary and i don't have a gm card maybe ask for dealer cert. ?????? thanks for the input greats deal


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Glad you got it and were able to get you buddies GM earnings to go towards the car.

Enjoy!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

U may have gotten the best deal thus far good job


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Snafu said:


> I still can't believe I got this killer deal...picked her up Saturday in SC. Phantom Black/Anthracite M6...I love this car!
> 
> Here's a rough breakdown:
> 
> ...


 that deal is hard to belive!!!!!!! i have done some research and at 20,000 the dealer would have lost approx 4000 !!!!!!


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

That is a great deal. I hope you enjoy the car.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

flht3 said:


> that deal is hard to belive!!!!!!! i have done some research and at 20,000 the dealer would have lost approx 4000 !!!!!!


I know, I still can't believe it myself! But I assure you I am not making this up...I have no reason to.

And yes, they did take a loss on it...that's why they wouldn't fix the holes in the bumper from the stupid front plate mount...the sales mgr said, "Look, we're already taking a several $k loss on this car, the best I can do is offer a discount from our service dept." 

They also gave me a 9,000 mile extended powertrain warranty which can be traded for a $200 credit towards a complete extended warranty...and a free oil change.

You can ask Tom about it because we've pm'd to discuss pricing and financing options.

If there are still naysayers, I can try to post the sales invoice to prove it.

Thanks for the encouragement, it's great to finally own one!


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

I can't believe that a dealer would sell a car for a cash loss. I'm sure your numbers are right, but there's got to be something going on between GM and the dealership.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

WJentsch said:


> I can't believe that a dealer would sell a car for a cash loss. I'm sure your numbers are right, but there's got to be something going on between GM and the dealership.


No, I don't think so. They're a "Mom and Pop" dealership with 10 GTO's on the lot and 05's on the way. My car arrived there on 12/8/04...they wanted it gone before it cost them more.

If you think about it, having those cars sitting on the lot is going to cost them money either way...they'd rather be rid of them.


----------



## Tomasy (Dec 24, 2004)

Great deal. Nice to have a car you love and feel like you got in at a great price. I am looking for one now but none at local dealers.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Two weeks ago I could have bought a black one from a dealer in maryland.

The car would have cost 24250 less 5000 in gm points or 19250, less a military discount I dont have and you have 18750. 

Go a little further from a city and you get snafus numbers.

24250 is basically 9000 off sticker, 5000 points is 14000 off sticker , the military brings it up to 14500 off sticker.

Here is another way to figure it sticker 33190, invoice 31400 or 1800 plus 1500 coupons is 3300 plus 5500 rebate is 8800 plus 5000 gm points is 13800 which deduced from 33200 is 19400 before the dealer takes a loss or gives up his holdback.

Not only does it look like a cavalier, it sells for the same price as a cavalier!  

I am tempted to buy another one and part it out. drivetrain 5000, front seats 1500, airbags 1000, wheels 1000, radio 5000 thats 9000 already, throw some old wheels on it and leave it in the back yard.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I believe your price, I'm about $1,000 higher because my dealer did not have anymore certificates. I'm still happy paying just over $20k for mine!!!!


----------



## luxcar101 (Dec 24, 2004)

do you have to have X amount of spending on your GM card to apply any type of discount on the car? I'm working out the figures with a dealer who wants to charge me ~$25k for it but I keep hearing about all these discounts. Can I just apply for the card and have any money off?

Also, how do I find out if the dealer has any certificates left?


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice job on the deal. I thought invoice was 30700 according to Kelly blue book. You must have gotten the holdback also.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I flat out asked the dealer if they had any certificates, they said NO.


The $5,000 GM card points were given out to select card holders. I have NO idea how this was determined. The dealer can call and get your points for you. They need the card #, exp. date and the last four of your social. If you did not get a flyer in the mail I don't think you will get the additional points.

Good luck!


----------

